# Allgemeine Fragen zu Hibernate



## SegFault (24. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich muss/möchte mich demnächst mit Hibernate beschäftigen.

Lese mich da gerade ein wenig in die Materie ein und denke wohl das beste ist das learning bei Doing.
Was mir aber vorab auffällt ist folgendes. Hibernate benötigt eine xml Datei in welcher der DB user und das passwort drinnen stehen. 
In wie fern kann ich das dynamisch anpassen an ein richtiges usermanegement bei dem jeder nutzer eigene Rechte und sowas hat. 
Ich vermute dieser Zugang zur DB ist wohl eher allgemeiner Natur oder? Im richtigen programm welches hibernate nutzt loggt ein user dann mit seinen eigenen namen ein? Wo gibts tutorials oder ähnliches die sich mit genau solchen themen beschäftigen. Die meisten Tutorials befassen sich damit wie das mapping und dergleichen funktioniert. Aber die nutzerverwaltung und rechtabsicherung fällt da meist unterm tisch.


----------



## maki (24. Nov 2009)

> Die meisten Tutorials befassen sich damit wie das mapping und dergleichen funktioniert. Aber die nutzerverwaltung und rechtabsicherung fällt da meist unterm tisch.


Nutzerverwaltung & Rechteabsicherung haben ja auch gar nix mit ORM wie Hibernate zu tun.

Man kann Hibernate auch in Java konfigurieren anstatt der Xml Konfigurationsdatei, da kann man dann den Usernamen etc. vom User einsetzen


----------



## SegFault (24. Nov 2009)

Stimmt, die rechte sollten ja in der DB selbst abgesichert sein. Daher halt die Sache mit dem Nutzernamen und PW. Aber wenn ich das direkt in Java ändern kann sollte das damit schon gehen. Ich denke aber das ich da demnächst sicher noch einige Fragen haben werden. Vielen dank erstmal für diese info.


----------

